# I Want To Take Up Pole Vaulting.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Her name is Allison Stokke, and I wish I was 18 again









(A wee touch of a young Hoff there John?!?)


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Mmmmm very nice pole


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Mmmmmm limber










Teeny bit young though, best give her a couple of years.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What a cutie .... there was a time I could have pole vaulted without a pole at the thought







now I just wish I was 18 again









You are right Cammy ... a bit Hoffie


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Cammy very nice indeed


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

shwing!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmmm








nice!!



> (A wee touch of a young Hoff there John?!?)


Is that legal?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

It's official...I'm obsessed


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, that's it, I'm stopping now. I've got my therapy session booked and I'm 'coming to terms' with it!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

All I can say is that she looks like she's got a firm grip


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Does Mrs Cammy know of your interest in young female athletes?














:lol:

BTW she is rather nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> All I can say is that she looks like she's got a firm grip


That hadn't crossed my mind ...... now I can't get it off my mind


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just been trying to look for some better pictures but so far nothing, looks like Cammy's got most of the good one


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Just been trying to look for some better pictures but so far nothing, looks like Cammy's got most of the good one


Looks like all that tax payers money on detective training wasn't in vain


----------

